# Lost / Stolen in Transit: Ball Trieste



## bmahh (Jul 16, 2009)

Bought a Ball Trieste from a WUS member and at this time has not been delivered. Destination is Canada and its been over a week with the USPS status of 'Out of Foreign Customs'. An investigation has been started and hopefully it turns up.
Its probably too early to say that it has been stolen in transit but if you come accross a Ball Trieste for sale that is numbered 91, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I've also been having issues with USPS. One package actually arrived from the US to me here in Japan an unbelievable 4 weeks after it was shipped by USPS Global Priority. Still waiting for 2 more packages sent about the same time. I reckon it might take a bit longer than a week to get to you, so don't give up hope. I hope it's not lost/stolen. Good luck.


----------



## bmahh (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a watch shipped from Utah (where the Ball was shipped) the week before using USPS Express Mail International (the same shipping method) and it only took a couple of days to show up after being in USPS status of 'Out of Foreign Customs'. For the Ball, its been over 7 days...I have my fingers crossed that the watch does show up and it is only a delay in the Canadian Postal System.


----------

